# Muzzle (Classic) - and yes I did a video demo of a noise gate...



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

Muzzle classic! This is actually my second time building this Bc the first time was a disaster. It came out great and it works, but I do get a high pitched squeal on certain high gain tones when using the 4 cable method. Not totally sure why. Anyways, it is just as aggressive and responsive as I’d hoped! Including a demo vid on a high gain tone to show just how effective it is. 
NOTE: the slide switch in the build doc is a dead link. You want this one - https://www.taydaelectronics.com/mini-slide-switch-1p2t-through-hole-0-2a-24vdc.html @PedalPCB you may want to update the doc. 

What it looks like on the outside:



What it looks like on the inside:



What it sounds like:


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 15, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 15, 2020)

That's pretty!


----------



## mjh36 (Oct 15, 2020)

Nice crunch tone too, what were you playing through?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

mjh36 said:


> Nice crunch tone too, what were you playing through?


It’s a Mooer Preamp Live. Great little silent practice/recording tones.


----------



## mjh36 (Oct 15, 2020)

Dang mooer is killing it, that sounded great. I don't have anything by them but it seems to me that they're probably the best of the Chinese brands.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

mjh36 said:


> Dang mooer is killing it, that sounded great. I don't have anything by them but it seems to me that they're probably the best of the Chinese brands.


Yeah it's actually kind of shocking how good it sounds. I needed something as a fly rig for when I travel for gigs and this thing has a bunch of different great amp sounds (Engl, Mesa, Marshall, Fender, etc), plus an EQ match function that will do a pretty good amp match for your own rigs. Built in pre and post Noise Gate, pre and post Boost, IR loader (you can import your own), headphone xlr and line outs with cab sim on/off switches, FX loop. It's a really complete little jammer.


----------



## mjh36 (Oct 15, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Yeah it's actually kind of shocking how good it sounds. I needed something as a fly rig for when I travel for gigs and this thing has a bunch of different great amp sounds (Engl, Mesa, Marshall, Fender, etc), plus an EQ match function that will do a pretty good amp match for your own rigs. Built in pre and post Noise Gate, pre and post Boost, IR loader (you can import your own), headphone xlr and line outs with cab sim on/off switches, FX loop. It's a really complete little jammer.


You mentioned "flyrig". FYI I ordered that Tech21 Flyrig Version 2 from Sweetwater a few months back and sent it back within 30 minutes I kid you not. I couldn't pack it fast enough. Looks cool, 5 effects, analog, tuner etc. But was very uninspiring to me, atleast for $300. That mooer sounds way better.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 16, 2020)

mjh36 said:


> You mentioned "flyrig". FYI I ordered that Tech21 Flyrig Version 2 from Sweetwater a few months back and sent it back within 30 minutes I kid you not. I couldn't pack it fast enough. Looks cool, 5 effects, analog, tuner etc. But was very uninspiring to me, atleast for $300. That mooer sounds way better.


And you can get that Mooer for $300 used pretty easily. I was able to find mine for $220 and it's probably one of the better mini-rigs out there I'd guess. I forgot to mention, bluetooth connectivity to a phone app so you can swap out amp, cab/mic, power amp, and boost options!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 17, 2020)

Yeah I tried one of those Tech 21 Flyrigs and man - couldn't get one decent sound out of it. Obviously I was doing something wrong but still...

Cool demo! The sound reminded me of a krampus  performance in Alpbach, Austria last December. It was actually quite intimidating. A bunch of the young men from the area donned some elaborate costumes to make themselves look like forest demons or something and they performed with drums made from old car fuel tanks. It was deafeningly loud and if I'd been a kid it would have terrified the crap out of me. It was quite something to see as we arrived in this tiny alpine village.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 17, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Yeah I tried one of those Tech 21 Flyrigs and man - couldn't get one decent sound out of it. Obviously I was doing something wrong but still...
> 
> Cool demo! The sound reminded me of a krampus  performance in Alpbach, Austria last December. It was actually quite intimidating. A bunch of the young men from the area donned some elaborate costumes to make themselves look like forest demons or something and they performed with drums made from old car fuel tanks. It was deafeningly loud and if I'd been a kid it would have terrified the crap out of me. It was quite something to see as we arrived in this tiny alpine village.


I love it!


----------



## mjh36 (Oct 17, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Yeah I tried one of those Tech 21 Flyrigs and man - couldn't get one decent sound out of it. Obviously I was doing something wrong but still...
> 
> Cool demo! The sound reminded me of a krampus  performance in Alpbach, Austria last December. It was actually quite intimidating. A bunch of the young men from the area donned some elaborate costumes to make themselves look like forest demons or something and they performed with drums made from old car fuel tanks. It was deafeningly loud and if I'd been a kid it would have terrified the crap out of me. It was quite something to see as we arrived in this tiny alpine village.


Ya man that Flyrig is definitely that, an emergency last resort to travel with. I tried to get it as a core piece of pedal gear for my sound. It was farty and cheap-analogy sounding.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 17, 2020)

mjh36 - exactly. I think it's supposed t be run into a PA but i ran it into a guitar amp - maybe that's why it sounded so bad? But I think you're supposed to be able to do either...

Dan Bier - I wish I had video I could show you of these krampus guys - it was really something. I remember the first demo you did with the chugging guitar and it reminded me of an 18-wheeler starting up. I mean that in a good way! It's a powerful sound which has elements of heavy machinery and vocals at the same time. It's fascinating what happens when you push electronics to extremes. I'm very much into light distortion but heavy impact and you have made me think about experimenting with more and more distortion. I think the noise gate help the impact of the sound, not just by tightening up the timing but by exaggerating the loud/quiet thing. Generally I think a light distortion can actually sound more violent because it has less compression, but your guitar sounds are pretty cool!


----------



## Barry (Oct 17, 2020)

Muzzle works great and looks good too, I hadn't considered a noise gate, but with some of these higher gain builds I think I must


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 17, 2020)

HamishR said:


> mjh36 - exactly. I think it's supposed t be run into a PA but i ran it into a guitar amp - maybe that's why it sounded so bad? But I think you're supposed to be able to do either...
> 
> Dan Bier - I wish I had video I could show you of these krampus guys - it was really something. I remember the first demo you did with the chugging guitar and it reminded me of an 18-wheeler starting up. I mean that in a good way! It's a powerful sound which has elements of heavy machinery and vocals at the same time. It's fascinating what happens when you push electronics to extremes. I'm very much into light distortion but heavy impact and you have made me think about experimenting with more and more distortion. I think the noise gate help the impact of the sound, not just by tightening up the timing but by exaggerating the loud/quiet thing. Generally I think a light distortion can actually sound more violent because it has less compression, but your guitar sounds are pretty cool!


I’m glad you like it either way! I get what you mean about lighter gain being more violent though. Palm mutes with a dimed plexi sounds gnarlier than with a triple rectifier for that reason (I think). I totally get it and I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 18, 2020)

Pretty work Dan!

Mike


----------



## Abyssmal (Jul 3, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Muzzle classic! This is actually my second time building this Bc the first time was a disaster. It came out great and it works, but I do get a high pitched squeal on certain high gain tones when using the 4 cable method. Not totally sure why. Anyways, it is just as aggressive and responsive as I’d hoped! Including a demo vid on a high gain tone to show just how effective it is.
> NOTE: the slide switch in the build doc is a dead link. You want this one - https://www.taydaelectronics.com/mini-slide-switch-1p2t-through-hole-0-2a-24vdc.html @PedalPCB you may want to update the doc.
> 
> What it looks like on the outside:
> ...



May i ask where you got documentation for the 4 cable method, i mean the socket at the right on your picture. I don't see it in the build PDF


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 4, 2021)

Norke said:


> May i ask where you got documentation for the 4 cable method, i mean the socket at the right on your picture. I don't see it in the build PDF


If I recall correctly, I found it here: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/muzzle-adding-a-through-output-jack.1215/#post-15620


----------



## Abyssmal (Jul 4, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> If I recall correctly, I found it here: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/muzzle-adding-a-through-output-jack.1215/#post-15620


oh thanks!


----------



## Flint (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey guys i just built the muzzle and i have some things i don’t understand. I made the one with 4 jacks but i could not really identify what the switched tip on my jack is. Like i have it wired now it works well with 3 cables: from Guitar i go into the input on top of the pedal and from the output to the amp. Now i take the amps fx send for the key input. I just don’t know How i would wire up with 4 cables.

Like i said it works well like this, but i feel like i don’t get the full potential. If i understand 4cable method right i would go into the key input from my Guitar and from the key out to the input of my amp? The top jacks i would wire into the fx loop? But if i do this i get e high pitched screaming noise. 

I really appreciate any answers!


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 5, 2021)

Flint said:


> Hey guys i just built the muzzle and i have some things i don’t understand. I made the one with 4 jacks but i could not really identify what the switched tip on my jack is. Like i have it wired now it works well with 3 cables: from Guitar i go into the input on top of the pedal and from the output to the amp. Now i take the amps fx send for the key input. I just don’t know How i would wire up with 4 cables.
> 
> Like i said it works well like this, but i feel like i don’t get the full potential. If i understand 4cable method right i would go into the key input from my Guitar and from the key out to the input of my amp? The top jacks i would wire into the fx loop? But if i do this i get e high pitched screaming noise.
> 
> I really appreciate any answers!


High-pitched screaming? Yoiks!

Go here:
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/forums/troubleshooting/There you can start your very own thread; be prepared to post photos of your build, as that's the #1 way to troubleshoot ie visual inspection.


----------

